# Drawings Converter 2006



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anyone use this? I have been able to convert images, but not AI files. Just curious if I am doing something wrong.


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

Have you tried importing the file, then saving it as a .cdr file? The macro (I think it's a macro) will probably only read corel files...just a guess though.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

The drawings converter opens up inside of Forte...I then select the file I want to convert and when I click to have it convert it it just says file error, but it does not do that if I am opening a .bmp or .tiff. only the AI files. I am using CS4 do you think that could be the problem?


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought the drawings converter was created for corel. However, it looks like it only wants to work with raster images. I'm not familiar with CS4, but there should be someway to convert the .AI file (vector image) to a bitmap (raster image). Then it should work...again, just guessing.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

It says that it works with AI that is what I dont understand....oh well I guess I will just have to call them.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I figured out the problem...you have to save the file as Version 8 not CS4. Then it works.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Update: The auto digitizer does not work real great from what I can tell. I have not got one to convert yet that I would feel comfortable selling. It is not that hard to just digitize it manually.


----------



## wsgraphix (May 12, 2009)

we use corel, and save as a cmx file, and get great results from it, we get poor results everytime we try and use any raster image at all

we have even used eps files and gotten ok results, sometimes digitizing yourself works better with some designs we have found no matter what


----------

